# Pregnant, Am I Hypo? First Lab Results.



## AmyRose89 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello!

I am currently 11 weeks pregnant and ordered my first set of labs. After reading about symptoms of hypothyroidism I suspected I might have it, and since this is obviously bad for the baby ordered tests right away. However I don't quite understand what the normal range is for a pregnant woman, and wanted to post my results to see if you guys could help me out!

Thyroxine (T4) Free, Direct, S
Result: 0.97 Range: 0.82-1.77 Units: ng/dL

TSH
Result: 3.440 Range: 0.450-4.500 Units: uIU/mL

Triiodothyronine,Free
Result: 2.2 Range: 2.0-4.4 Units: pg/mL

Am I hypo? Thank you to anyone who can offer some insight into this. I'm trying not to be in panic mode and just trust that I will get this figured out.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

It looks like you are trending towards hypo, your Frees are low and your TSH is a little higher than most of us like (which is around 1.0). Have you shown these tests to your OB-GYN or endocrinologist (if you have one)?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You do look hypo to me, too.

I'm the last person on earth who should be raising a kid, so I have never been pregnant, but this article looks helpful:

http://thyroidguidelines.net/pregnancy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AmyRose89 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am currently 11 weeks pregnant and ordered my first set of labs. After reading about symptoms of hypothyroidism I suspected I might have it, and since this is obviously bad for the baby ordered tests right away. However I don't quite understand what the normal range is for a pregnant woman, and wanted to post my results to see if you guys could help me out!
> 
> ...




.................and Congratulations.

This credible source of info may prove to be helpful..........(you do sound slightly hypo.)

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/thyroid-regulation-and-dysfunction-in-the-pregnant-patient/


----------



## AmyRose89 (Jun 11, 2013)

jenny v said:


> It looks like you are trending towards hypo, your Frees are low and your TSH is a little higher than most of us like (which is around 1.0). Have you shown these tests to your OB-GYN or endocrinologist (if you have one)?


I actually showed them to my midwife today. She said I looked fine and not to worry..she also said I wasn't anywhere near having to take medication. I really trust her judgement/knowledge so I'm feeling much better about the situation.

Thank for the welcome, congrats, and opinions! I appreciate it.


----------

